# Truma (trauma) boilers!



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I thought I was being good last night - frost was forecast (doesn't happen very often down here) and Stella2 is set up ready to roll when the whim takes us, so I thought I would be clever and put the little oil filled radiator in the back locker next to the boiler, thus stopping it dumping the contents of the boiler on the driveway. Went out this morning - all is well, and I thought I would just clear out the junk by the drain switch....... well I caught the red knob & water started running out, and it wouldn't re-set. I then had to go in and get the fan heater to heat up the whole area so it got to the prescribed temperature and I could switch it off. Luckily I remembered to leave the pump switched off, or the whole fresh water contents would have gone out. 

So be prepared everybody out there - either drain the water out of the boiler before it has chance to dump it on its own, or have some background heating, AND DON'T LEAVE THE PUMP ON.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

I'm learning from experience as well!

8th 'van, first with a Truma combi boiler.

From the instructions on mine, the valve dumps at 4 degrees (I let it do so to test it out), but won't reset until 8 degrees reached (only found the latter when it wouldn't reset) but this is unless the heating is on.

I interpreted the latter as it would reset regardless of temperature if the heating was turned on. Luckily, I have the electric heating option on mine, turned it on and the valve immediately reset (didn't wait for temperature to rise). I suspect the temperature was between 4 and 8 degrees however, don't know if it would have reset below 4 degrees.


----------



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

*Truma dump valve*

I have just been out and looked at my Truma boiler and found it has dumped the contents of the boiler, I have tried to reset it but it must be too cold to catch.
How does one go about resetting it in these circumstances, I assume it is not safe to turn the heating on until the boiler is full and I can't have my heating on without the hot water, it appears to be a bit of a catch22. Any ideas other than using an electric fire which would not be possible away from an electric supply.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Rommel,

This is exactly what I was trying to say in my post above.

The downloadable instructions for the C3402/C6402 are similar to my C6402EH version.

Below 8 degrees, if the dump valve is open it won't close with the unit off. They specifically tell you to turn the heating on, then close the valve (it doesn't open at any temp with the unit running), then turn the pump on to fill the unit with water.

It also specifically says in the document version I've got that you can use (implicitly space) heating without water content, confirmed elsewhere by saying 'If the boiler is filled' .....the space heating setting will also heat the water, but the final temperature of the water is dependent on how long the heater works to reach the desired room temperature, not any thermostat setting for the water.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi All. I have the Truma C3402 and Barrons tell me that you can run the heating without water, which confirms what I and others have read in the manuals, and posted on another recent thread.
I went out to test it tonight and the boiler ran for about 20 seconds and then cut out. Will have to check the gas in the morning. We are booked on the Midlands rally tomorrow but we wont be going without heating.
Cheers Sid


----------



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

*Truma*

Just so I don't blow myself up or melt something, am I right in thinking you can run the unit without water in it and sleep soundly in your bed?

On a slightly different subject but still Truma related, under the boiler are two plastic pipes ,one red, one white, both have little polythene valves in mid flow,any one know what the valves are for. In the Hymer manual they are picture as photo No HYW04031. On page 10-2.
(My manual is in German so I can only look at the pictures and ponder what all those long words mean.)


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Hi Rommel,
We have had my combi running all week with an empty boiler. Last night however, we knocked it off as we had a little fan heater in place to take the night chill away. This morning as we were filling the boiler, before we depart, we realised that the automatic frost valve had operated.........because we had shut off the 12v electrical supply to the combi and the night temp was well below 9 degrees. Sleep safe and be warm.
TTFN,
Jock & Rita.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We had the same problem with the boiler emptying when we did not want it too so to get around this we would put a clothes peg on the switch so it could not move.

This was on our Laika 400i four years ago. The switch might have changed since then.

Don


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Just got back from the Midlands rally. The truma heating was brilliant, warmed the van up within a couple of minutes. If anyone is in doubt you *can *run the combi boiler without water.
The previous problem posted by me was an empty gas bottle   
Cheers Sid.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Truma heaters*

Hi, folks, whilst we are still on the subject. Having used our Truma E (cab)heater over the weekend, we noticed that the red led flashed every 2 seconds. When the thermostat switches on, the heater runs very well and gas is plentiful. Does anyone know what this indicates, if it is not a lack of gas? This is an intermittent fault and may not appear again for some time. Any ideas please???
TTFN,
J & R


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hi Jock,

The flashing red light indicates that the supply volatage as dropped delow a set voltage. I'm not sure what that is but it's an indication that your battery is getting low.

Cheers,

Stewart


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello Stewart,
Thanks for the reply. We couldn't find anything in the Truma manuals, (or I missed it), to indicate the possible fault. I have to suspect either a loose connection, or a faulty component somewhere, as the batterries are new, good quality, and we were on mains at the time. We shall dig deeper and, let you all know of the results.
TTFN, 
J & R.


----------

